#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-16
<xander21c1> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-17
<witwiki> ayuda en xubuntu por favor
<EGCdigital> cual?
<EGCdigital> xD
<xander21c> hola EGCdigital
<EGCdigital> buenas.
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, puedo crear un pbuilder para jaunty en debian?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> tienes q meter mano i hacer una q otra jugada con debbotstrap, pero si se puede
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok xvre, porq sale E: Unknown suite jaunty
<nxvl> si pe
<nxvl> debbotstrap no conoce a jaunty
<nxvl> hay q hacer q lo conozca
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre thnks
<xander21c> Holas
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, que es lo que tienes en mente para mi tesis?
<MagicFab> organizar un grupo que la traduzca/ extraiga lo principal :)
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, pero hay que actualizar la implementación ya que fue hecha en gutsy
<RoAkSoAx> al menos parte de ella
<RoAkSoAx> porq ya tengo parte actualizada para hardy
<MagicFab> algo así :)
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, ok, trataré de actualizar la implementación por lo pronto entonces ;)
<RoAkSoAx> y te mando el .doc
<MagicFab> RoAkSoAx, no, por eso, levantemos un wiki de una vez.
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, ok, a penas regrese a casa ya que aquí no tengo el source de mi tesis
<MagicFab> seguro, mira bien la licensia del wiki de Ubuntu y si te parece bien...
<MagicFab> yo tengo bastante material aqui y una cuenta en Amazon EC2 donde se podrian hacer algunas pruebas
<RoAkSoAx> MagicFab, ok perfecto... de igual forma queria actualizar la configuracion ya que está con heartbeat v1 y justo ahora estoy viendo para actualizarlo a heartbeat v2
<RoAkSoAx> la configuración de DRBD ya está hecha para Hardy
<RoAkSoAx> pero igual con heartbeat v1
<RoAkSoAx> quiero actualizar varias cosas pero igual funciona como está
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-18
<hanzpasco_> como siempre no hay gente en este canal
<MagicFab> hanzpasco_, normalmente ignoramos cualquier comentario inútil.
<EGCdigital> xD
<Ddiods> Buenas
<EGCdigital> nas
<Ddiods> q tal? q haciendo?
<EGCdigital> viendo sin b00bis no hay paraiso
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, usas KVM?
<hanzpasco_> Hola tengo la vercion de ubuntu 8.10, hi estoy ase rato tratando de instalar Shutter es unprograma para hacer capturas
<hanzpasco_> me sale un error de dependencia : dependency is not  /   satisfiable: libgoo-canvas-perl
<hanzpasco_> q puedo hacer para solucionarlo
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: sep
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-19
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, como le haces snapshots a las vm's o despues de clonadas... como haces ke funcionen las interfaces de red :P
<nxvl> no saco snapshots ni las clono
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> ubuntu-vm-builder ftw!
<nxvl> hay un frontend para esa waa
<nxvl> virt-manager si mal no recuero
<nxvl> recuerdo*
<nxvl> sep, virt-manager
<EGCdigital> :)
<martinx73> hola a todos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si uso virt-manager pero no se puede sacar snapshots y cuando las clono se cagan las interfaces
<RoAkSoAx> y eso es lo que justamente quiero arreglar porq necesito hacre backups de las vm's pa cuando cometa un fallo de configuracion
<lokitosamax> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar en la activacion de unaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa targeta de tv en ubuntu
<lokitosamax> es queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ya lo he intentado
<lokitosamax> y primerameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeente no me reconoce el hadware
<lokitosamax> como hago amigos?
<lokitosamax> mi targeta es una plus TV usb atick
<lokitosamax> es una externa psps
<lokitosamax> alguien??
<lokitosamax> bueno ya me voy
<luquino_386> hola chicos, uso ubuntu 8.10, alguien sabe si se puede grabar un cd de mp3 poniendo las canciones en el cd fisicamente segun el orden de la lista m3u?
<luquino_386> lo he intentado con mkisofs y con genisoimage pero algo no funciona bien con esos
<gonzalo> Hola!
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-20
<xander21c> Holas
<neosergio> o/ xander21c
<xander21c> q haciendo?
<neosergio> ahi ps armando la documentacion de la instalacion de los laboratorios
<neosergio> te acuerdas que te hable sobre eso
<neosergio> como una forma de presentarme a colaborar de lleno con ubuntu-pe
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> si como vas?
<neosergio> pues el martes instalamos
<neosergio> instalaremos
<neosergio> un lab de 40 pc
<neosergio> hemos preparado un script especial para el laboratorio, es como un congelador de la cuenta usuario
<neosergio> cada vez que se reinicia la pc, todo el /home del usuario se restaura como estaba orginalmente
<neosergio> asi como tambien las contraseñas
<xander21c> bravazo
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> como asi
<xander21c> postealo el script facil ayuda para el tema de cabinas :)
<neosergio> pa que los usuarios no cambien los entornos
<neosergio> mismo deep freeze
<neosergio> claro no funciona igual
<neosergio> solo es un script simple
<xander21c> claro
<neosergio> ya lo posteamos cuando ya este desarrollado por completo
<neosergio> sera martes o miercoles
<xander21c> :)
<neosergio> y con carta de presentacion para ubuntu-pe
<neosergio> :P
<Juanpe> o/
<Ddiods> Buenas
<xander21c> hola Ddiods
<Ddiods> Hola xander.. q tal? como va todo?
<xander21c> aca terminando mi presentacion para mañana
<Ddiods> para la Linux Week?
<Ddiods> estas semanas no he tenido tiempo para nada.. este trabajo me absorbe demasiado.. creo q pedire un "tiempo fuera"
<xander21c> eso es una joda
<xander21c> igual mañana correre todo el dia para q no se me complique nada
<Ddiods> parece q tendras un dia muy complicado... y te falta mucho? para terminar la presentacion
<xander21c> no ya acabe
<xander21c> solo adornando
<xander21c> y es para 15 minutos
<Ddiods> ahh es corto, el problema es cuando hay mucho q decir
<Ddiods> hay algun preparativo para el Flisol?
<Ddiods> debo salir mi hrno necesita la PC.. espero poder estar en las siguientes reuniones/conferencias..
<Ddiods> saludos xander.. ;)
<sack> holas..alguien en casa?
<ratasxy> hi
<EGCdigital> nas
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-21
<viperhoot> por si a alguien le interesa http://videos.pucp.edu.pe/envivo/lw2009/
<Juanpe> ya agarra en linux?
<Juanpe> asi :P
<Juanpe> el zamborja
<Juanpe> jeje
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> aunque ya está en muere creo el evento
<Juanpe> si ps
<Juanpe> viperhoot: demasiando tarde pasas la voz
<Juanpe> esa vaina hasta ayer no funcaba en linux
<Juanpe> oee se va obama
<viperhoot> y esto es, yo me enteré por twitter :P
<Juanpe> :D
<viperhoot> ahora que veo, a la cato bien podemos pedirle que haga de mirror de las iso de ubuntu
<viperhoot> de hecho tiene las isos a disposición , pero a modo de mirror
<viperhoot> será averiguar
<Juanpe> a puede ser
<Ddiods> buena idea
<viperhoot> http://tuxpuc.pucp.edu.pe/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,66/func,fileinfo/id,322/  si la hacen ah !
<Juanpe> :O
<Ddiods> :D
<viperhoot> me fui, ahi nos leemos
<shapord> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-pe 2009-03-22
<ratasxy> join #ubuntu-es
<tttkkk> aaaaa
<tttkkk> ayudaaaaaa
<tttkkk> olacomo estaS
<tttkkk> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tttkkk> heeeeee
<tttkkk> no se como cargar el controlador de mi targeta de video nvidia fx 5500 en ubuntu 8.10
<tttkkk> ayuda
<ratasxy> ya ve
<ratasxy> ala esquina derecha superior de la pantalla y ahi aparece una tarjetita haz clic te abre una ventana
#ubuntu-pe 2010-03-23
<nikecru666> hola a todos
<nikecru666> Hey roaksoax, que tal como estas?
<nikecru666> RoAkSoAx
#ubuntu-pe 2010-03-24
<nikecru666> Buenas noches a todos
<nikecru666> hola RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> hola nikecru666
<RoAkSoAx> long time no see
<nikecru666> ino RoAkSoAx, tu sabes como es la universidad y bueno aproveche que eran vacaciones para poder tomar un SEÑOR DESCANSO jajaja
<nikecru666> como va todo por aqui? =)
<RoAkSoAx> nikecru666, asi como lo vez
<nikecru666> vacio y sin preguntas? XD
<nikecru666> no hay gente nueva =/
<RoAkSoAx> nope
<RoAkSoAx> nikecru666, btw... prueba esto: usb-creator-gtk -i /path/to/iso
<nikecru666> uhmn...
<nikecru666> tu has probado el chrome os?
<RoAkSoAx> nikecru666, nop
<RoAkSoAx> nikecru666, bueno me borro
<RoAkSoAx> cuidat
<nikecru666> RoAkSoAx, acabo de bajar una version compilada en VDMK y en ISO y quiero probar como anda en una live USB
<r2mx> esa gente que pasa con el canal a que hora entra la gentita
#ubuntu-pe 2010-03-25
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en que lenguaje es tu projecto para el GSoC
<nxvl> puppet
<nxvl> pero tu ya no eres elegible para nada :D
<nxvl> sorry, ruby
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, i know! ya toy para testdrivegtk
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, alguein esta tomando ese proyecto para el GSoC
<RoAkSoAx> porq queria saber para ver si despues
<RoAkSoAx> que termine el GSoC puedo contribuir haciendo otras cosas pes
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-19
<cfoch3> hi?
<cfoch3> is sb here?
<cfoch3> recibi un correo sobre una chala
<cfoch3> *charla
<alemcito> yo tmb :P
<cfoch3> hey! alem!
<alemcito> hola cfoch3 tu eres?
<cfoch3> cfoch (pero olvidé mi clave, y por eso soy cfoch3 ahora)
<JoseeAntonioR> ChanServ: Hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Perdñn, era para tí.
<alemcito> aaahhhhhhhhhhh
<alemcito> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, alemcito.
<alemcito> hola joseeantonior que tal
<alemcito> como vas
<alemcito> xander21c va a venir?
<JoseeAntonioR> Todo muy bien. Estoy esperando a que Michael y Dante vengan.
<cfoch3> let's pray
<Genelyk> aka toy
<cfoch3> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Genelyk.
<alemcito> xander21c falta :)
<Genelyk> q tal cfoch3 JoseeAntonioR
<Genelyk> xd
<cfoch3> a que hora empieza la orgía?
<Genelyk>  na falta dante y  michael
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Cuando Dante y Michael lleguen. Les mandaré un mensaje para avisarles.
<alemcito> vale
<Genelyk> debe tar ocupados
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien tiene a Dante en el Facebook, para mandarle un mensaje avisándole?
<JoseeAntonioR> Yo le avisaré a Nicolás
<Genelyk> dudo q este en le face ahora
<Genelyk> XD
<Genelyk> bueno en todo caso se espera hasta las 9 sino se suspende
<JoseeAntonioR> Hay que darles un rato.
<Cesarin> sigamos en linea esperando ....bueno los que pueden
<cfoch3> iré por una Pepsi heladiiiiita... ahhhh :P
<Genelyk> eso produce cancer XD
<cfoch3> todo produce cancer actualmente
<alemcito> mas rica es la cerveza :)
<TR3M0R_> hola, buenas noches, perdon por el retraso, pero hay que atender a la familia los domingos
<cfoch3> :O
<cfoch3> creí que era sábado... rayos!
<M1L0> XD
<M1L0> bueno, nos pasa a todos
<M1L0> yo casi la seguia :P
<M1L0> a ver... que han tratado y a que objetivos apuntamos?
<Genelyk> lo pasaron en la lista de correo
<cfoch3> en realidad estamos esperando a Michael y Dante
<M1L0> plop! ando mas descuidado de mi mail :S
<M1L0> y saben a que hora llegaran? o no llegaran?
<Genelyk> son como un ping
<M1L0> ja! :P
<Genelyk>  nadie sabe cuanto tendran de delay
<cfoch3> ni idea... la última vez que entré a este canal (hace 6 meses creo) no venían y nunca llegarón
<cfoch3> *llegaron
<Genelyk> se ps el canal paraba  vacio
<Genelyk>  yo entraba y salia
<Genelyk> pa chinear noma
<M1L0> vaya... pero creo que los que estamos tenemos una meta, verdad?
<cfoch3> conquistar el mundo
<JoseeAntonioR> En todo caso, yo puedo ser el chair de la reunión.
<M1L0> XD...
<alemcito> nxvl esta dificil que venga
<M1L0> Jose, creo que podrias iniciarla
<cfoch3> ok, empieza
<cfoch3> (silencio para "escucharte")
<Genelyk> nicolas debtar durmiendo
<Genelyk> x  el cambio de orario
<M1L0> dinos, cuales son nuestros obejtivos y metas a corto, mediano y largo plazo, ya se expuso algo en los mail
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, la voy a iniciar, y en caso lleguen los pongo de chair.
<JoseeAntonioR> Un momento.
<M1L0> ok
<Genelyk> yo opino q mejor  esperemos
<Genelyk> hasta q llegen
<M1L0> ok, cuanto?
<JoseeAntonioR> Les parece esperar 10 minutos más?
<M1L0> perfecto
<M1L0> 8:30pm arrancamos
<cfoch3> yo no tengo problema
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro. No hay problema para mí.
<JoseeAntonioR> Si es que la reunion empieza, y ellos llegan después, los pondré de chair para que la continúen.
<M1L0> no se diga mas entonces... asi me da tiempo para comer alguito :P
<Genelyk> el tiempo es irrelevante ( el 5to elemento )
<Genelyk> na normal
<Genelyk> si el canal es offtopic
<cfoch3> y ver un videito
<cfoch3> :p
<Genelyk> sii
<Genelyk> o instalar alguna distroo
<M1L0> XD
<Genelyk> o compilar un paquetitoo
<M1L0> o hacerle un dpkg a algo que no te guste...
<M1L0> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, DEGOCA!
<cfoch3> en realidad voy a leer un libro de física... por cierto... gracias al que me hizo recordar que hoy es domingo, sino habría estudiado para mi práctica a última hora
<cfoch3> 2 minutos
<cfoch3> 1
<JoseeAntonioR> Me pueden dar un momento, que estoy terminando de hablar unas cosas? No más de un minuto.
<cfoch3> no te preocupes
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, por favor, los que estén aquí levanten la mano. o/
<alemcito> o/
<cfoch3> \o/
<cfoch3> (los que están acá levanten la mano)
<M1L0> o reiniciar la lap :S jejejeje
<cfoch3> somos pocos	
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: No hay problema, te esperamos.
<cfoch3> 3?
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk: Estás aquí, todavía?
<M1L0> :D ya lo hice... no prob
<M1L0> 3 ????
<M1L0> yo veo 11 :S
<M1L0> :P
<cfoch3> pero están?
<M1L0> contandome y al chan :P
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: 11, incluyendo el bot de reunión, Alan Bell, roaksoax, ubuntulog, y ChanServ
<cfoch3> xD
<M1L0>  aver a ver señoras!! digan SI quienes estan atentos al channel
<cfoch3> pero están todos ellos?
<Genelyk> taba
<Genelyk> viendo  punto final JoseeAntonioR
<M1L0> no hay eco!
<cfoch3> Quienes están presentes digan Síííííííí
<cfoch3> :)
<M1L0> naturalazo!
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, creo que vamos a empezar. Tenemos a Genelyk, M1L0, cfoch3, alemcito, y a Bitler, quien está inactivo.
<JoseeAntonioR> Bitler: Te encuentras aquí, para la reunión?
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunión de Ubuntu-PE del 18 de Marzo del 2012
<JoseeAntonioR> No funciona :S
<M1L0> sin ECO, quien lleva el acta?
<cfoch3> tenderé mi cama para estar cómodo
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunión de Ubuntu-PE del 18 de Marzo del 2012
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Mar 19 01:36:19 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<JoseeAntonioR> Listo, empecemos.
<JoseeAntonioR> Como todos sabemos, el tema principal de la reunión es volvernos más activos, plantearnos metas a largo y corto plazo.
<Genelyk> en la tv estan nananana
<Genelyk>  pero si no estan los mienbros del council
<cfoch3> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> Sí, lo sabemos. Los miembros del council no se encuentran aquí.
<M1L0> por favor, podriamos dejar a JoseAntonioR que prosiga, creo que esto es para beneficio de todos
<JoseeAntonioR> De todos modos, he intentado hacer la reunión para cumplir con las personas que sí asistieron, y con el programa que tenemos.
<JoseeAntonioR> Personalmente, no soy del council, pero he estado presente en la reunión anterior.
<Genelyk> yo tambien
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> dante y michael son losq tienen el poder XD
<cfoch3> (sigue)
<JoseeAntonioR> Sí, pero la reunión se debe hacer de todos modos.
<JoseeAntonioR> No hay quien tenga el poder y quien no.
<JoseeAntonioR> Esa es una idea demasiado jerarquizada del LoCo, y se debe remover.
<Genelyk> lo digo por q michael, tiene la agenda
<JoseeAntonioR> Las comunidades locales son de todos, por todos y para todos.
<Genelyk> de los proximos eventos
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk: Por favor, no uses enter tan repetidamente, trata de escribir las oraciones en una sola línea.
<Genelyk> la costumbre jejejej
<cfoch3> (je)
<M1L0> esa es costumbre del msn :P
<cfoch3> (sigue)
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahora, Michael tiene la agenda de los eventos, pero si alguien por aquí tiene alguna sugerencia de evento, Global Jam, o algo por el estilo, pueden proponerla sin ningún problema.
<Genelyk> seee
<JoseeAntonioR> Por favor, tratemos de mantener la seriedad de la reunión.
<M1L0> Jose, hay una copia de dicha agenda?
<Genelyk> disculpen si paresco negativo, pero  creo q como mencionas la reunion es por y para la comunidad, pero  q digan quienes estubieron activos el año pasado
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Que yo sepa, no hay una copia pública, pero se mencionaron los eventos.
<M1L0> en la lista?
<Genelyk> asi podriamos saber quienes realmente se preocupan x la comunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: En la reunión pasada.
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk: Yo me he integrado este año, no tengo dicha información. Desde que entré, estuvo demasiado inactiva.
<Genelyk> ya vez
<M1L0> bueno, lamento no haber asistido a la reunion pasada, no se que tiene que ver el hecho de estar o no activo el año pasado, creo que es ahora cuando necesitamos darle vida a la lista
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: A eso me refiero, el año pasado, como su nombre lo dice, ya pasó.
<Genelyk>  el año pasado ubo flisol, uno un evento en la semana sapiens de la catolica y un par en la garcilazo
<JoseeAntonioR> Necesitamos a los miembros activos ahora, no sirve de nada que hayan sido activos el año pasado y este ya no.
<JoseeAntonioR> El asistir a estas reuniones se cuenta como actividad, para que lo tengan en cuenta.
<M1L0> pero ya fue! la idea de la reunio creo que es el ahora
<Genelyk> yo si fui y no es cosa de jerarquia sino de responsabilidad,  michael fue y  creo q el tiene su forma de hacer las cosas
<cfoch3> deberíamos reunirnos personalmente
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk: Podemos discutir eso después, para no perder la hilación del tema, por favor?
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Para ser un LoCo aprobado, nuestra meta principal, debemos mantener este canal activo.
<M1L0> bueno, no creo que sea buena idea el tener a 2 grupos en la lista, quienes adoran a michael y quieenes queremos solo que esto salga a bien
<cfoch3> (no dije dejar de reunirnos acá)
<JoseeAntonioR> Sigamos con el tema anterior.
<M1L0> perdona Jose... por favor continua
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias.
<JoseeAntonioR> Tenemos un evento pendiente, el cual es el FLISOL de este año.
<Genelyk> M1L0:  xanderc fue la primera persona q conoci en la comunidad, a decir verdad fui el unico q fue cuando el planteo una reuna la primera vez , y no es q lo adore  -.-
<Genelyk> ya tenemos el FLISOL,   necesitas material didactico, necesitas las distros en iso y en cds , necesitas un par de temas para exponer
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk: Por favor, sigamos con el tema anterior, o tendré que decirle a los ops que te den un mute temporal, por interrumpir la reunión. Perdón si sueno un poco grosero, pero no nos dejas seguir.
<Genelyk> ya te dije loq necesitas
<JoseeAntonioR> El FLISOL no está confirmado, ya que faltan voluntarios.
<Genelyk> siempre estamos ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> Pero antes de afirmar nuestra presencia, y participación formal, necesitamos voluntarios para las distintas áreas.
<M1L0> Genelyk: maestro, no lo tomes a personal, solo pienso que debemos de dejar de lado lo que paso y ver que esta lista crezca, es todo
<JoseeAntonioR> Dante se ha comprometido en juntar a voluntarios para el FLISOL, el cual se realizará en Lima.
<Ddiods> buenas noches perdon x la demora
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: No hay problema.
<JoseeAntonioR> El FLISOL se va a realizar en el mes de Abril.
<M1L0> Ddiods: bienvenido...
<Genelyk> dante esta en cajamarca ..
<Genelyk> creo
<JoseeAntonioR> Pero que esté en Cajamarca no significa que no pueda juntar voluntarios, hay que recordar que todo se hace vía Internet
<Genelyk> JoseeAntonioR:  la experiencia del tiempo con la comunidad me dice q es mas serio cuando se hacen reuniones presenciales
<alemcito> uhm cual es el tema de la reu parece que se estan desviando
<Genelyk> es mi culpa jejeje la desviacion
<Genelyk> el tema es el flisol por qes el evento mas proximo
<M1L0> perdon, pero creo que sean presenciales o virtuales, deben de tener la misma importancia, recordemos que ESTE es nuestro medio comun
<JoseeAntonioR> Se hará una reunión presencial, pero cuando se tengan las metas marcadas.
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0 tiene razón.
<Ddiods> porque no continuamos con lo del FLISOL (que es lo programado) y luego continuamos con otro tema adicional?
<Genelyk> como dije  necesitamos  material didactico, se necesitan isos de las distros, cd's quemados ,  y temas
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto.
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: Gracias por llegar, te necesitaba.
<alemcito> perr@.....
<Genelyk> we
<JoseeAntonioR> alemcito: Por favor, cuida tu vocabulario.
<M1L0> para que lleguemos al FLISOL, es importante tener en claro hacia donde vamos como una lista seria
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair nxvl
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR nxvl
<alemcito> sorry T_T
<alemcito> era para nxvl :P
<cfoch3> amén
<Genelyk> nu viene xander
<Genelyk> debe tar en el trafico XD
<M1L0> JoseAntonioR, proque mejor no moderas la sala, despues de lo que expongas, cada uno tendra que dar su opinion, sino, no avanzaremos
<alemcito> exacto m1lo tiene razon
<Ddiods> exacto, avancemos con lo q esta en la agenda y despues podemos poner temas adicionales
<JoseeAntonioR> No puedo moderarla, mi bot no tiene las flags necesarias, y no hay nadie del IRC Council disponivle.
<M1L0> tienes la agenda Ddiods?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: lleva tu la reunion
<nxvl> tienes todo mi permiso de usar mis council powers
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: Sí, claro, no hay problema.
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: Gracias! PM por favor, porque hay unas cosillas que arreglar.
<nxvl> yo justo estaba comiendo asi q voa tar con un ojo en el canal y otro en mi plato
<nxvl> ;)
<M1L0> XDD
<Genelyk> mmmmm
<Ddiods> provecho!
<alemcito> listo, prosigamos
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias!
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +m
<JoseeAntonioR> Listo. Ahora sí podemos seguir.
<JoseeAntonioR> El FLISOL es el evento más próximo en el calendario.
<JoseeAntonioR> Se va a llevar a cabo en Abril, en la ciudad de Lima.
<JoseeAntonioR> Todavía se están buscando sedes, así que hay probabilidades de que también se de en provincia.
<JoseeAntonioR> Esta vez, estamos apuntando a la participación formal, como Ubuntu-PE
<JoseeAntonioR> Para ello, como Genelyk mencionó, necesitamos material didáctico, una charla preparada, y unos 5 CDs quemados.
<JoseeAntonioR> Además, claro, de los voluntarios para trabajar con la comunidad.
<JoseeAntonioR> Pongo un número pequeño de CDs porque se usará la modalidad 2x1, es decir, nos entregan dos CDs en blanco, y se entrega de vuelta un CD con Ubuntu.
<JoseeAntonioR> Para este evento, ya se encontrará disponible la versión 12.04 de Ubuntu, la cual es un LTS. Esa sería la que se va a repartir.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ahora sí, opiniones, por favor.
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -m
<cfoch3> iii
<alemcito> el flisol está confirmado varias sedes en distintas provincias
<alemcito>  me han invitado para exponer en iquitos
<M1L0> bueno, me ofrezco para lo que a bien pueda ayudar
<cfoch3> si
<alemcito> por ejemplo
<cfoch3> por ejemplo
<cfoch3> en Huancayo va a haber
<cfoch3> creo que @neoregio ve eso
<alemcito> en la web de flisol.pe están las sedes confirmadas
<JoseeAntonioR> Por favor, traten de mantener todo en una sola línea.
<cfoch3> en Lima habrá 2 sedes, Lima Norte y Callao
<alemcito> ajam
<cfoch3> así que deben distribuirse (uso tercera persona porque no puedo estar)
<JoseeAntonioR> Tenemos como sedes Abancay, Arequipa, Callao, Chiclayo, Chimbote, Guadalupe, Huancayo, Ica, Iquitos, Lima Norte, Pasco, Piura, Pucallpa, Puno, Tacta y Trujillo.
<Genelyk> eso de 2 x1 no a funcionado,
<M1L0> ya existe una lista de voluntarios?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: No, todavía no hay una lista de voluntarios.
<M1L0> que yo sepa, siempre las distros se han cambiado al 2x1
<cfoch3> y si compramos unos cientos en el hueco?
<Genelyk> si pero en la practica no sirve,  y una chancha mmm puede ser
<cfoch3> (mientras sea entre varios yo pongo)
<alemcito> ajam apoyo genelyk ...
<JoseeAntonioR> Me pueden dar un momento? Necesito empezar otro meeting.
<Genelyk> ta  38 el ciento,   entre 4 sale a 10 soles  + pakete de cds
<M1L0> ok
<Genelyk> creo q es mejor centrarnos en uno  ya sea en el norte o en callao
<alemcito> y los flisoles de provincia?
<M1L0> creo que es mejor saber con cuantos contamos y depende de eso, quien tiene la disponibilidad para uno u otro lado
<Genelyk> alemcito: los flisoles de provincia  por lo general a lo mucho se llena un salon
<alemcito> ah ok vale
<alemcito> uhm bueno si es asi la cosa...
<cfoch3> por qué no hacemos una convocatoria de colaboradores?
<alemcito> eso suena mejro
<M1L0> coherencia al fin... es lo primero que hacer
<Ddiods> apoyo la idea de cfoch3
<M1L0> no tenemos aun voluntarios y ya queremos destinar los lugares
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmm
<JoseeAntonioR> Listo, ya estoy.
<cfoch3> (en unrato entra Michael, creo)
<JoseeAntonioR> Primero que nada, debemos convocar voluntarios.
<alemcito> vale
<Genelyk>  pense q todos losq estab presentes irian ..............
<Ddiods> aja, hay q ver con q personal contamos para ver luego q hacer
<M1L0> señores, centremos todo, aqui todos jalamos a una misma direccion, hagamos la convocatoria que menciona cfoch3
<cfoch3> yo no puedo, debido a algunos asuntos académicos
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: No hay ningún problema.
<Genelyk> cfoch3:  pero todo el dia ?
<Genelyk> es de 9 a 5
<Ddiods> podremos separarnos en turnos, mañana y tarde
<cfoch3> tengo laboratorio de 10 a 1, y practica de 4 a 6:30, no vale la pena ir 2:30 creo
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair xander21c
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR nxvl xander21c
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +v xander21c
<alemcito> que tal xander21c
<Ddiods> xander21c bienvenido
<xander21c> Hola
<Genelyk> q tal xander21c
<cfoch3> (reverencia)
<xander21c> estaba pelando con mi cel :P
<Genelyk> seguro tiene androide
<alemcito> (symbian cerdad? :{ )
<cfoch3> xD
<alemcito> verdad*
<M1L0> ...
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, volvamos al tema.
<alemcito> dale
<M1L0> por favor...
<Ddiods> ok, creo q necesitamos saber cuantos somos y mejor, cuantos podemos ir
<cfoch3> :(
<alemcito> yo podría ayudar
<alemcito> y mi comnunidad tambien (COSOLIG)
<Genelyk> ta q tan lejos  los locales,  creo q mas rapido llego a cañete ddesde mi casa
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR prosigues?
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro.
<ntkor> yo puedo despues de la una
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +m
<JoseeAntonioR> Para el FLISOL se hará una convocatoria de voluntarios.
<xander21c> SEDE cono norte :  Centro Cívico de la Municipalidad de Comas Av. 22 de Agosto y Av. Universitaria, Santa Luzmila, Comas
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: Y la sede callao es...
<xander21c> Universidad Nacional del Callao  Av. Juan Pablo II N° 306 - Bellavista
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto.
<xander21c> podriamos dividirnos en 2 grupos para poder apoyar en ambos lugares, dependiendo de nuestra ubicación
<xander21c> deberiamos hacer una reuna informal (hora del te o algo asi) de paso nos repartimos el material q tengamos :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, pero primero hay que hacer una convocatoria de voluntarios
<xander21c> asi es
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, M1L0 propone lo siguiente: creoq ue primero deberiamos de lanzar la convocatoria, luego confirmar los voluntarios, de ahi, proponer los temas, organizarlo entre los voluntarios, fijar los grupos dependiendo de su locacion y hacer la reunion presencial para el repaso de las obligaciones de cada uno
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -m
<cfoch3> iii
<JoseeAntonioR> Opiniones, comentarios?
<cfoch3> justo eso iba a comentar
<cfoch3> se debe hacer una reunión presencial con los apoyos de preferencia para generar más confianza
<cfoch3> mas bien
<M1L0> es un hecho, pero sin un rumbo fijo, sera mas una reunion social que una reunion rpoductiva...
<cfoch3> eso nos dara oportunidad a presentarnos en distintas sedes
<JoseeAntonioR> Opino lo mismo que M1L0.
<M1L0> bueno señores es mi opinion... ya tenemos una hora y algo mas de reunidos y solo sabemos las sedes...
<Genelyk> M1L0: solo es una comunidad, no somos un partido politico
<M1L0> no soy politico, soy solo responsable y me gusta compartir lo que hago
<cfoch3> pero no podemos hacer la convocatoria, sin antes saber que hará cada uno
<cfoch3> así que definamos eso de una vez
<xander21c> ok
<cfoch3> no sé como se presentará ubuntu-pe ese día, un stand ?
<M1L0> me gusta que las cosas se hagan bien, somos profesionales en lo que hacemos, debemos de demostrar al resto de listas que estamos organizados
<alemcito> uhgm siempre son stands no?
<cfoch3> ya
<Genelyk> seeee stand
<xander21c> propongo q esta semana lancemos la convocatoria via google form y elijan una sede para apoyar y el sabado 31 nos juntemos un rato para conosernos
<cfoch3> una cosa
<xander21c> *conocernos :P
<Genelyk> +1
<M1L0> pregunto, hay un site de ubuntu-pe cierto?
<alemcito> uhm como dije hace un rato xander21c a mi me han invitado a iquitos solo falta confirmación... podría ir por hay tmb
<cfoch3> creo que debería haber una reunion previa a la reunión con los apoyos
<ntkor> +1
<Genelyk> +
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto.
<M1L0> podemos explotar eso y lanzar la convocatoria y valernos de la lista y de nuestro entorno para propagarla
<cfoch3> no solo nuestra lista, sino de otras comunidades de distintas universidades por ejemplo
<M1L0> que se haga publica la agenda, de ese modo, cada quien podra escoger el tema en el que este preparado
<cfoch3> (de linux obvio)
<alemcito> lo que si mi comunidad COSOLIG puede apoyar
<alemcito> en algun flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> Se tiene que  hacer un horario, y después de eso, ya se ve en qué participar.
<M1L0> logico!
<cfoch3> yo puedo enviar un correo a tuxpuc
<M1L0> ya es una puerta mas
<cfoch3> pero denme una plantilla
<M1L0> eso! si no se tiene una agenda de loq ue se quiere hacer, como podemos propagar algo?
<JoseeAntonioR> Necesitamos todas las conexiones posibles con comunidades externas.
<alemcito> yo puedo hablar con julita inca de la pucp y  los debian sergio infantaes y demas
<M1L0> y si se tiene, pues no es publica...
<Genelyk> cfoch3:  creo q cada comunidad ya tiene sus planes
<cfoch3> pero me imagino que ellos estarán con GNOME
<alemcito> genelyk peoo invitarlos a participar no malogra planes de nadie creo yo
<cfoch3> yo voy a comunidades de la universidad que les interesa Linux/software libre en general
<cfoch3> incluso podría ser a alumnos, y los capacitamos en la reunión
<cfoch3> no creo que haya problema
<M1L0> las comunidades estan prestas a apoyar y participar de todo lo relacionado a la libertad de software... nadie tiene planes cuadriculados o encapsulados
<Genelyk> la linurp  supongo q iran  en manchitaaa
<cfoch3> necesitamos una página de gestión de proyectos
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR creo que deberiamos de poner fechas, para la convocatoria, para la publicacion de la agenda, para la distribucion de sedes y para la reunion presencial...
<cfoch3> sería más sencillo y ordenado
<JoseeAntonioR> Por ahora, para gestionar las cosas, eventos, etc., se usan las Wikis.
<Genelyk> necesitamos un servidor para albergar la pagina de proyecto
<JoseeAntonioR> Tenemos un servidor, que lo maneja Dante, si mal no recuerdo.
<Genelyk> el no lo majena
<JoseeAntonioR> Entonces, quién?
<Genelyk> pongamos 20 soles x cabeza y contratemos un hosting x un añoo
<cfoch3> pero mejor sería una página de gestión de proyectos, solo para los miembros
<M1L0> ok, ya es un inicio, quien tiene la pagina del proyecto?
<xander21c> viperhoot
<cfoch3> a parte colocamos resúmenes en la wiki
<Genelyk> en googlee
<Genelyk> la wiki ta olvidada
<Genelyk> hace tiempo nadie pone nada nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> La wiki puede volver a usarse, para hacer logs más formales de estas reuniones.
<JoseeAntonioR> Todo tiene que volver a la vida, si lo vemos inactivo debemos revivirlo.
<Genelyk> todo funciona solo q no hay q lo use XD
<alemcito> un OFF TOPIC juan eladio @juaneladio va a hablar sobre flisol por rpp a las 10 pm
<Genelyk> mmmmm
<cfoch3> tengo ideas para volver activa la página pero no quiero que divaguemos
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> cfoch3: comentanos
<Genelyk> y ya alguien se propuso pa ayudar  a viperhoot con el pase de la pagina a drupal 7
<cfoch3> después, sino divagamos
<cfoch3> tenemos que definir las tareas de los colaboradores
<cfoch3> cuántos necesitamos para cada tarea
<Genelyk> tareas??
<cfoch3> sí
<Genelyk> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> Ya estaba definido que dos personas.
<cfoch3> sorry, no vi
<cfoch3> que harán esas 2?
<ivancp> JoseeAntonioR:  quienes son, que no me llegue a enterar?
<JoseeAntonioR> Dejame ver en el log, por favor.
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: No se han definido, por el momento.
<ivancp> pero falta poco para abril... ya se vienen los flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> ivancp: Nos referimos a los cargos en Ubunu-PE
<cfoch3> ok, joseeantonior, te espero
<JoseeAntonioR> Tenemos equipos de Web, Wiki, IRC, foros, eventos.
<cfoch3> los 2 colaboradores que harán?
<ivancp> JoseeAntonioR: hubo un acuerdo en participar del flisol como ubuntu-pe, pero aun nohabia un "coordinador" o algo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> Manejar cada uno de los servicios, son dos para web, dos para wiki, dos para IRC, etc.
<cfoch3> creo que estabamos pensando cosas distintas
<Genelyk> mmmmmm
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk>  estabamos hablando de flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> Para el FLISOL todavía no se han definido grupos.
<cfoch3> cuando yo propuse colaboradores yo pensé en voluntarios que iban a ir a repartir discos, instalar, enseñar Ubuntu, etc
<Genelyk> :S
<cfoch3> (al FLISOL, ¿no?)
<JoseeAntonioR> Creo que con esto de los coordinadores cerramos el tema del FLISOL.
<alemcito> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Sí.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hay un tema mas que quisiera proponer.
<JoseeAntonioR> Pero hay que terminar con esto antes.
<cfoch3> entonces definamos cuántos necesitamos
<Genelyk>  es algo asi si no me ekivoco,   los locales  otorgan un horario y los expositores de las comunidades ponen sus temas y se ordenan y  en el stand se kedan cuando acaban las charlas para repartir cds y un poco de orientacion
<Ddiods> Genelyk si asi es mas o menos
<M1L0> bueno, no he visto que realmente se llegue a algo...
<Genelyk> solo esas son las actividades
<alemcito> exacto
<M1L0> la idea de esta reunion no era el organizarnos?
<Genelyk> asi q quien quiere exponer
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Sí, pero no se ha llegado a nada.
<Genelyk>   tiene q coordinar con los coordinadores de los locales
<M1L0> eso es lo que veo y digo, tenemos casi 2 horas y no tenemos cosas concretas
<Genelyk> por eso dije es mejor centrarnos en un solo local
<M1L0> quien esta a cargo de FLISOL en UBUNTU-PE? cual es su obligacion ante este evento?, cual es el plan que propone ante todo?
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, xander21c es la persona de los eventos.
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: Ping
<cfoch3> pero si tenemos colaboradores, tendremos más gente para varios locales
<Genelyk> ta cenandoo
<Genelyk> cfoch3:  no esperes mucha gente ah
<Genelyk> a lo mucho a la hora de la hora somos 5 6 gatos
<cfoch3> por eso hagamos la convocatoria esta semana
<JoseeAntonioR> #topc Convocatoria de voluntarios para el FLISOL 2012
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Convocatoria de voluntarios para el FLISOL 2012
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" | Reunión de Ubuntu-PE del 18 de Marzo del 2012 Meeting | Current topic: Convocatoria de voluntarios para el FLISOL 2012
<Ddiods> en ocaciones anteriores se apuntaron como 20 y al final fuimos solo 3
<Genelyk> seeeeee
<Genelyk>  es verdad
<Genelyk>  x eso la lista de voluntarios
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, debemos cambiar eso. Primero que nada, hacer una convocatoria formal.
<Genelyk> es algo emifero
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk: Por favor, no olvides lo del Enter.
<M1L0> bueno ya no vivan del pasado.. proyectemos esto
<alemcito> uhm con la experiencia que tengo las personas que por lo general te apoyan (caso fesoli) esperan algo a cambio, sería bueno ofrecerles retribución en algo
<Genelyk> como dijo xander haceru na reunion informal para q aya mas responsabilidad
<cfoch3> si
<AlbertoPariona> Hola
<cfoch3> tengo una idea
<Genelyk> alemcito:  la gratitud :D
<alemcito> exacto genelyk
<cfoch3> que tal si coordinamos con los organizadores del FLISOL para que hagan certificados de colaboradores?
<alemcito> ese es el principal problema
<Genelyk> cfoch3:  solo los exponentes tienen el certidicado
<JoseeAntonioR> Se podría hacer. Pero la persona encargada de coordingar eso es xander21c
<Genelyk> si quieres tienes q exponerr
<AlbertoPariona> dijeron algo de hosting
<M1L0> eso, por ejemplo, TUXPUC le dio certificados a sus expositores y obvio la presencia en su site con fotos y todo...
<AlbertoPariona> yo tengo y les puedo dar
<xander21c> cfoch3: lo de certificados no deberia ir
<M1L0> eso es curriculum para quienes se apunten
<cfoch3> por ejemplo en LinuxIDES le damos a los que colaboran
<alemcito> ajam
<M1L0> tambien iba a ofrecer un subdom en el mio JoseAntonioR jejeje
<cfoch3> es un incentivo
<Genelyk> AlbertoPariona:  ṕodrias dar las caracteristicas de lo q nos ofrecerias
<AlbertoPariona> Man, es para la comunidad, seria free
<cfoch3> (bueno, tambien le damos coffee break gratis xD)
<AlbertoPariona> no se preocupen
<xander21c> a ver
<Genelyk> xander21c:  nos kieren dar hosting
<AlbertoPariona> Mmmm, 200 o 300 megas
<Genelyk> avisa a dante XD
<AlbertoPariona> claro, man
<M1L0> si, estube en el linux week de la pucp y salio bien... tenemos tanto de donde tomar ejemplos...
<xander21c> AlbertoPariona: te doy el dato de dante
<AlbertoPariona> Oki
<AlbertoPariona> mi correo es beto3092@hotmail.com, beto3092@gmail.com
<AlbertoPariona> en el face los tengo
<M1L0> JoseAntonioR, podriamos ir haciendo entonces una lista con lo que se tiene claro?
<Genelyk> yo tambien tuve me diverti con las trivias
<Genelyk> aunq llegaba a mi casa a las 12 !
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver.
<M1L0> jaaaa me gane mi libro de gimp y mi dvd de suse :P
<alemcito> bueno quien toma los apuntes?
<JoseeAntonioR> Primero que nada, hacer una convocatoria.
<JoseeAntonioR> alemcito: El bot los hace.
<M1L0> eso! quien lleva el acta?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: El bot genera una.
<M1L0> ok, chvre, la pasaras a la lista verdaD?
<alemcito> ah claro, eso si se peoo el bot hace una bitacora
<JoseeAntonioR> Sí.
<M1L0> great!
<JoseeAntonioR> alemcito: sí.
<alemcito> peoo de los puntos a tomarse en cuenta o los que estan esclarecidos ?
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +m
<JoseeAntonioR> Primero, haremos una convocatoria.
<JoseeAntonioR> Se pondrá una fecha límite para el registro de voluntarios.
<xander21c> Segundo: reuna a fin de mes
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> Vía IRC, y luego presencial.
<JoseeAntonioR> Si es posible, hacer firmar un compromiso, para que las personas no fallen.
<JoseeAntonioR> Tercero: hacer una lista de puntos a ver en el FLISOL, areas a cubrir, como reparto de CDs, charlas, instalación, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: Falta algo más?
<xander21c> creo q no
<xander21c> avancemos con eso
<JoseeAntonioR> Lo listaré.
<xander21c> estos dias se van a pasar rapido
<JoseeAntonioR> #action 1.- Hacer convocatoria, con fecha límite
<JoseBot> ACTION: 1.- Hacer convocatoria, con fecha límite
<JoseeAntonioR> #action 2.- Reuniones vía IRC, y luego presenciales. Si es posible hacer firmar una hoja de compromiso.
<JoseBot> ACTION: 2.- Reuniones vía IRC, y luego presenciales. Si es posible hacer firmar una hoja de compromiso.
<JoseeAntonioR> #action 3.- Hacer una lista de puntos a tratar y areas a cubrir, como reparto de CDs, charlas, instalación, etc.
<JoseBot> ACTION: 3.- Hacer una lista de puntos a tratar y areas a cubrir, como reparto de CDs, charlas, instalación, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -m
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0 se está ofreciendo como un voluntario para el FLISOL
<Genelyk> xander21c:  tendremos un banner   nuevoo?
<M1L0> asi es
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0, nos podrías explicar qué es lo que deseas hacer?
<xander21c> voy a presupestar podrimos hacer un concurso de diseño entre los ubunteros :)
<M1L0> bueno, llevo poco mas de 12 años en el mundo del software libre, he probado diversas distros, soy Ingeniero en Sistemas de la UNI con 2 maestrias en seguridad TI e ISO 27001
<alemcito> uhm y eso que tine que ver con lo que deseas hacer?
<cfoch3> ¿y?
<M1L0> }tengo experiencia como expositor
<JoseeAntonioR> Por favor, déjenlo terminar.
<M1L0> y podria aportar como moderador o dando alguna charla si me lo permiten
<alemcito> uhm tu yo xander genelyk todos tenemos experiencia :)
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: A mi me parece bien.
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0 se está ofreciendo para dar una charla en el FLISOL, acerca de Ubuntu.
<M1L0> bueno, me alegro que la tengas alemcito
<alemcito> bueno eso es mas facil que deecir todo eso no?
<Ddiods> ok, entonces ya tenemos un expositor
<JoseeAntonioR> Sí, lo listaré con el bot.
<xander21c> Ddiods: +1
<M1L0> sbueno, me estoy presentando, si no te interesa, creo que lo puedes obviar o mirar fuera de la pantalla colega...
<cfoch3> jaja... sí
<alemcito> uhm empieza por me quiero prsentar
<alemcito> y bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> #idea M1L0 es voluntario para dar una charla en el FLISOL 2012.
<alemcito> sigamos
<xander21c> señores regresemos a lo q estabamos :)
<alemcito> ajam
<alemcito> la cosa queda apoyar a un solo flisol en lima verdad?
<alemcito> con m1lo con una expo
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Organización del FLISOL 2012
<alemcito> que tema podrías hablar m1lo?
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" | Reunión de Ubuntu-PE del 18 de Marzo del 2012 Meeting | Current topic: Organización del FLISOL 2012
<Ddiods> alemcito, me gusta esa idea, ya q M1L0 expondrá entonces apoyar la sede en la q el se presente
<M1L0> tendriamos que ver la agenda que proponemos, de ahi puedo exponer lo que se necesite
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto.
<alemcito> uhm m1lo tiens algun lugar ya pensado?
<JoseeAntonioR> Entonces, en qué sede sería en la que más nos vamos a enfocar?
<Genelyk1> wee internet -.- !
<M1L0> me es indiferente sea callao o comas... creo que por cercania, me queda callao, pero si hay que apoytar y tengo la disponibilidad puedo hacerlo
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Ya puedes usar tu antiguo nick.
<Ddiods> creo q el Callao es mas proximo, Comas si esta bien lejos..
<alemcito> uhm m1lo yo estuve con los callao en varios eventos y son bien desorganizados
<alemcito> y mas si son los unacinux o unac libre
<cfoch3> eso me comentó Juan Eladio
<M1L0> bueno, entonces organicemoslos...
<alemcito> yo creo que comas corazon (con pistolas y cuchillos :P)
<M1L0> la idea es que si nos ven organizados, tendra que seguirnos la linea
<cfoch3> jaja
<M1L0> XDD
<alemcito> uhm no m1lo
<alemcito> para nada
<alemcito> ellos han nacido desorganizados y van a morir asi
<cfoch3> menos mal no voy
<M1L0> porque dices eso?
<Genelyk1> JoseeAntonioR:  no es por nada pero  eso ya lo se -.-
<JoseeAntonioR> Por favor, no estamos para criticar. No perdamos la hilación.
<M1L0> osea me dice que son desorganizados y encima de eso, no se adaptan mas que a lo que ellos quieren?
<xander21c> desean q mande la convocatoria para voluntarios??
<cfoch3> sí
<xander21c> ok
<alemcito> sip xander21c yo creo que si
<Genelyk1> M1L0:  solo las comunidades de universidades son las organizadas
<JoseeAntonioR> xander21c: Sería la mejor idea.
<cfoch3> mientras sea antes mejor
<Ddiods> xander21c, si mandalo
<xander21c> me tengo q desconectar nos leemos
<M1L0> xander21c creo que es lo mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> Yo creo que le podemos poner el 25 de marzo de deadline.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hasta luego, xander21c.
<cfoch3> especifica los requisitos (si los hay, estuve fuera un rato)
<alemcito> alamos xander21c
<cfoch3> cuidate
<Genelyk1> okz nos leemos xander21c
<Ddiods> xander21c nos vemos, cuidate
<Genelyk1> weno y ahora
<alemcito> uhm xander21c envia la convocatoria
<alemcito> cuale s el otro punto
<Genelyk1> yo quiero  polos de nuevoooo
<Ddiods> apoyaremos solo una sede, no? mmm cual sería?
<M1L0> no apoyaremos a las 2?
<JoseeAntonioR> Deberíamos apoyar a las dos, y concentrarnos en una como base.
<Genelyk1> Ddiods:  se apoyara a las dos , pero una cosa es apoyar otra es participar en las charlas
<M1L0> ya por ahi cantaron COMAS, es una buena opcion? que opinan?
<alemcito> bueno si voy a iquitos los dejo con su voto en caso no valla apoyo a comas :)
<JoseeAntonioR> En el formulario se puede dar a elegir la sede, de tal modo que usamos como base donde hayan más voluntarios
<Ddiods> la idea de JoseAntonio me parece la mas razonable
<Genelyk1> ahora todo qda en ver cuantos, " voluntarios " asistan realmente ese dia
<JoseeAntonioR> Por eso propuse hacer firmar una hoja de compromiso.
<Chat5476> perdonen la super tardanza
<cfoch3> para eso se hace una reunion presencial previa
<Genelyk1> dijq ya no
<Genelyk1> XD
<M1L0> me parece genial el tomar una sede como base
<cfoch3> muy mala idea
<JoseeAntonioR> Qué es una mala idea?
<cfoch3> lo digo por no hacer reunion presencial
<alemcito> uhm yo creo que ser[ia bueno para conocer a algunos de ustedes :)
<cfoch3> yo te conozco
<Genelyk1> mmmmmmmm xq face noma sera
<alemcito> ahahah si peoo no atodos
<cfoch3> el que los voluntarios vayan a una reunion presencial nos hace estimar que tambien cumpliran en asistir al FLISOL
<Genelyk1> y.y ,   nu ta lemartin  ni luis del campo
<cfoch3> ¿?
<Genelyk1> con ellos fuimos  a varios eventos :(
<Genelyk1> con nuestros polos con el banner
<M1L0> Luis del campo?
<cfoch3> creí que era otro idioma xD
<cfoch3> latín
<Genelyk1> asu esas fotos son del  recuerdoo
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, nos concentramos?
<Genelyk1> lemartin se jue afrancia eso fue lo ultimo q supe
<M1L0> ok, sigamos con el tema por favor
<JoseeAntonioR> Quisiera saber si alguien tiene una idea para proponer.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hablemos en orden, uno por uno.
<cfoch3> una página de gestión de proyectos
<cfoch3> tipo redmine
<cfoch3> (creo que también hay un módulo para drupal, aunque no muy avanzado)
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Y qué es lo que se gestionaría ahí?
<Ddiods> el tema principal no es el Flisol ?
<cfoch3> las tareas de cada miembro, y las fechas límite
<cfoch3> todo está organizado
<Chat5476> amigos por que no envian un pequeno resumen de las ideas y se va tomando las deciciones y acuerdos
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Podemos ir cambiando.
<cfoch3> y además que te deja recordatorios
<M1L0> un gantt
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +m
<JoseeAntonioR> Chat5476: Habrá un resumen al final.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Podemos ir cambiando de tema, para eso es la reunión.
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Eso se puede ver listado en una wiki, para eso la tenemos.
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -m
<Genelyk1> asi cuando nosotros dejemos la comunidad los q sigan ya tengan maso menos una ruta de como hacer las cosas
<cfoch3> mmmm...
<cfoch3> una wiki no es lo mismo
<Genelyk1> naa
<Genelyk1>  la wiki fue creada
<cfoch3> no tiene calendarios y no organiza las prioridades de tareas
<cfoch3> (mejor dicho calendario con recordatorios)
<Genelyk1>  para hacer tutoriales   por la comunidad y  postealar
<cfoch3> ah cierto
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Hay un calendario para los eventos de las LoCos
<cfoch3> no eso no
<cfoch3> calendario para las tareas de cada miembro, que todo esté registrado
<Genelyk1> primero tenemos q habilitar la pagina web y tener todos los permisos, mientras no se tenga eso no se podra hacer muchooo
<cfoch3> la prioridad de su tarea, la fecha límite, cuantos participan en determinada tarea
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Ideas Extra
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar" | Reunión de Ubuntu-PE del 18 de Marzo del 2012 Meeting | Current topic: Ideas Extra
<cfoch3> espera
<M1L0> bueno señores... debo de atender asuntos de familia, JoseeAntonioR, podrias enviarme el resumen de lo acordado luego?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Claro, no hay problema.
<cfoch3> me has hecho recordar lo que iba a decir hace un rato
<Genelyk1> JoseeAntonioR:  deja de estar cambiando la cabezera -.-
<cfoch3> ya que todos divagamos
<cfoch3> creo que es el momento oportuno
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Debo hacerlo, para registrar todo por tema tratado.
<Chat5476> desde la carta gantt se puede establecer los tiempos y calenderizar
<M1L0> un placer compartir ideas, nos mantendremos en contacto
<M1L0> buenas noches con todo...
<Genelyk1> no dejalo solo con un tema  general  reunion cada 15 dias
<JoseeAntonioR> Buenas noches, M1L0.
<Ddiods> Creo q antes de lanzarnos a hacer proyectos, debemos primero organizarnos bien, saber los colaboradores serios, y luego de q tengamos el grupo definido podremos comenzar proyectos
<Ddiods> Buenas noches M1L0
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto, Ddiods.
<Genelyk1> buenas noches M1L0
<cfoch3> que tal si hacemos que todos los usuarios publiquen posts en el blog de ubuntu-pe como tutoriales?
<Genelyk1> eso se hacia :S
<cfoch3> ahhh cierto
<Genelyk1> hasta q cambiaron el tema y se mudaron al nuevo server
<Genelyk1> u.u
<cfoch3> ya me acorde, pero luego cambió
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, se puede retomar.
<Genelyk1> no se puede hasta q no tengas la pagina
<Genelyk1> con permisos
<JoseeAntonioR> Se puede crear un blog en wordpress.
<Genelyk1> no funciona
<JoseeAntonioR> Por qué?
<Genelyk1>  x si te fijas la wiki de ubuntu no tiene muchas visitas
<Genelyk1> y ni la misma pagina tiene mas de 10 visitas x dia
<JoseeAntonioR> Dejame terminar, por favor.
<JoseeAntonioR> Lo que iba a sugerir es, hacer lo de los tutoriales, y linkearlo al Planet, de tal modo que las personas lo vean.
<Chat5476> por que no asiganr un equipo de trabajo para los diferentes temas y sus responsabilidades y que en tiempo rotemos todos
<JoseeAntonioR> Chat5476: Eso es lo que se piensa hacer, falta organizarlo.
<cfoch3> otra cosa
<Genelyk1> no ay compromiso, ni tampoco es obligacion,
<cfoch3> charlas frecuentes por irc, eso aumenta la actividad
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Pues debe haber. Hay una idea errónea.
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Me parece muy bien.
<JoseeAntonioR> El canal de IRC lo tenemos para debatir, discutir ideas.
<Genelyk1> el tiempo me enseño eso  ya vamos 5 años y no a cambiado mucho
<Chat5476> joseeAntonio te puedo apoyar con parte de los tutoriales
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Pues es hora de cambiar.
<JoseeAntonioR> Chat5476: Muchas gracias!
<Genelyk1> lo mismo se dijo el 2010
<Genelyk1>  XD
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Pues ahora si hay que cumplirlo. Al menos yo lo tengo como una meta muy claro.
<JoseeAntonioR> Clara*
<Genelyk1> x eso teniamos el council
<cfoch3> lo he probado, tenía una web que fue muy activa cuando empecé a dar charlas de tutoriales, e invitabamos a gente para que hable sobre sus experencias, una vez estuvo sergio infante... en verdad aumenta la actividad del sitio
<JoseeAntonioR> Eso es un tema que quiero tratar en la siguiente reunión, con ellos presentes.
<Genelyk1> cfoch3:  pero que harias con los usuarios nuevo ? q no saben q es un irc
<JoseeAntonioR> Como dijo cfoch3, lo de los tutoriales es buena idea. Si tiene mucho éxito puede que incluso se llegue a abrir un Planet en español.
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Para eso estan los TUTORIALES, para enseñar.
<cfoch3> no puedes embeber uno?
<cfoch3> de webchat?
<Genelyk1> no funciono
<Genelyk1>  antes teniamos con mibit
<cfoch3> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<cfoch3> he visto una parte que dice para incluirlo en una pagina web
<Genelyk1> un tiempo funciono pero como te digo ahora sin permiso en el host no se puede hacer nada
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Para eso está el LoCo Council, para transmitirles esas ideas.
<Ddiods> Propuesta: Asi como se busca colaboradores para el Flisol, si se hace una convocatoria para tutoriales, manuales, etc.. q se lo envien a Xander21 o a Dante y con una pequeña revision lo publiquen indicando quien lo mando
<Ddiods> Sobre lo del hosting, si es muy necesario yo puedo darlo, gratuito
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Muy buenas ideas.
<Genelyk1> AlbertoPariona:  dijo q daria uno
<AlbertoPariona> si
<Genelyk1>  pero la cosa es mandar a xander
<Genelyk1> nono
<Genelyk1> a dante
<AlbertoPariona> ya mande un correo a danmte
<cfoch3> tengo una idea mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> Por lo del hosting, se puede tratar con el LoCo Council.
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, dinos.
<cfoch3> no siempre ellos tendran tiempo
<Genelyk1> es verdad
<cfoch3> así que sometemos los tutoriales a votación de la comunidad
<Genelyk1>  y kienes votaran
<Genelyk1> ?
<cfoch3> los usuarios que usualmente son más activos
<Genelyk1>   a lo sumo son 10
<Ddiods> lo de la revision será al inicio, hasta ver alguien q si sabe y tiene el criterio para revisar los tutos
<Genelyk1> y esooo
<cfoch3> por ejemplo
<Genelyk1> la verdad  toda la info o tuto esta en   doc.ubuntu-es.org  o en guia-ubuntu.es
<Genelyk1> no se si alguien las visito
<cfoch3> pero no todos lo revisan (lo digo por que yo no lo hago, y basta con que yo no lo haga para pensar que otros tampoco)
<JoseeAntonioR> Pero nosotros podemos iniciar algo como nuestro,
<Genelyk1> pero la infor de hay me parece muy buena y super revisada
<Ddiods> Genelyk1 algunos no estan muy actualizados q digamos... y si podriamos cogerlos como base y adaptarlos, solo hay q referir de donde lo sacamos
<Genelyk1>  reinventar la ruedaa
<cfoch3> aja
<cfoch3> hacemos algo así
<cfoch3> tutoriales oficiales/tutoriales no oficiales
<Ddiods> ademas nuestras tutos podrían alimentar doc.ubuntu-es.org y/o guia-ubuntu.es
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto.
<JoseeAntonioR> Debemos empezar algo como Ubuntu Perú.
<Chat5476> es verdad genelyk1 pero no tod lo que buscas no esta ahi pero podemos ampliarlo
<cfoch3> y videotutoriales
<Genelyk1> XD !!
<Genelyk1> los de guia ubuntu  lo  revisan toda la comunidad
<Genelyk1>  algo asi de 400 o 500 personas
<cfoch3> el tutorial más didáctico es el videotutorial
<Ddiods> cfoch3, estoy de acuerdo
<Genelyk1> se desactualizo por q ubuntu cambia su forma de configurar
<Chat5476> lo que podemos hacer son tutos de la mas basico paso a paso y tip
<cfoch3> lo mismo decía yo, que se haga una votación de parte de la comunidad, que tenga más de 75% de aprobacion y se publica como oficial, al menos que el admin/moderador se oponga
<Ddiods> Genelyk1, a eso me refiero, podriamos mantenerlo lo mas actualizado posible con las ultimas versiones y asi ayudar a doc.ubuntu... y guia-ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> Pero como contribución de XXXXX a Ubuntu-PE
<Chat5476> pensando en todos los nuevos
<Ddiods> JoseAntonio, claro
<Genelyk1> mmmmmmmmmmm
<JoseeAntonioR> No más rodeos, lo voy a listar como una idea
<Genelyk1> saben q me preocupa,  los de  ubuntu-es tienen mas actividad q ubuntu-pe,
<Chat5476> debemos tener lo mas actualizado por el grupo responsable de esta labor
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Eso no tiene nada que ver, nosotros podemos hacer nuestras cosas.
<cfoch3> siempre cuando hago esto, me siento "cerebro" de "pinky y cerebro"
<Genelyk1>  y si uno postea un tutorial,  y necesita aprobacion para q sea posteado, tons  si el q lo posteo por a o b deja la comunidad,   no creo q alguien pueda seguir manteniendo su tutorial al dia o actualizado
<Genelyk1>  en cambio en los doc de ubuntu-es  se actualizan mas
<Genelyk1> salvo algunos q no estan muy activos
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk1: Vamos a empezar algo nuevo, y ya está decidido. Por favor, no más vueltas.
<cfoch3> Pinky dice: -Oye cerebro, ¿Que vamos a hacer esta noche?-Cerebro dice: -Lo mismo que hacemos todas las noches Pinky... Tratar de conquistar el mundo!
<Chat5476> de acuerdo
<Genelyk1> mmmmmmmmm
<cfoch3> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> #idea Empezar a hacer tutoriales, y colgarlos en un blog de Ubuntu-PE. Si es posible, linkearlos al Planet.
<Genelyk1> como lo vas a comenzar si no tienes la pagina ?
<Ddiods> Genelyk1, si yo leo un tutorial y veo q hay q hacerle alguna corrección lo hago, si necesita alguna ampliación tambien.. entonces se pondría, Creado por XXXX, actualizado por YYYY (o algo asi)
<cfoch3> murió?
<cfoch3> :O
<Genelyk1> si pero lo digo por la actualizacion constante
<JoseeAntonioR> Qué cosa murió?
<cfoch3> creí que ya no había hosting
<Genelyk1>  mira q fue un gran saldo de la 9.04 a la 10.04
<cfoch3> sí hay, cual es el problema?
<Genelyk1> el temaaa
<Genelyk1> ose a el tema de la pagina
<Ddiods> ok se haran tutoriales listo... siguiente tema?
<Genelyk1> la plantilla de la pagina
<cfoch3> es necesario un nuevo diseño?
<Genelyk1> no
<Ddiods> no, asi me parece q esta bien
<Genelyk1>  se ve q no leiste la lista
<JoseeAntonioR> Ese tema se va a discutir cuando Dante (viperhoot) se encuentre aquí.
<JoseeAntonioR> Siguiente tema, por favor. No podemos perder tiempo.
<Genelyk1> la idea es volver al tema anteriorr
<Genelyk1> y necesitamos un
<Genelyk1> a persona q pase al drupal 7 el tema
<Genelyk1>  eso esta en la listaa
<cfoch3> no soy el indicado
<Genelyk1> eso es lo primordial
<Ddiods> creo q lo q tenga q ver la plantilla o el sistema de la web Dante debería estar aqui, es el encargado
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, después de lo del diseño, o plantilla, hay algún otro tema a tratar?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Eso es lo que estaba diciendo.
<Genelyk1> Ddiods:  dante esta pidiendo ayuda con eso -.-  x q el no puede
<Genelyk1> esta en la lista
<Ddiods> Genelyk1, si, pero el no esta asi q no puede decirnos q es lo q necesita exactamente
<JoseeAntonioR> Pero todo este tema se debe de hablar con el, no se pueden tomar decisiones sin su aprobación
<cfoch3> yo puedo colaborar con mockups
<cfoch3> y alguien les da vida en código
<Genelyk1> mmm
<cfoch3> pero eso sería la otra semana el domingo
<Genelyk1> lo q veo es q nos ofrecen hosting
<Genelyk1>  cuestion de saber q versiones soportan para coordinar la migracion de la plantilla de la pagina
<JoseeAntonioR> Eso se coordinará con Dante, como acordado.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hay algo más que ver?
<Ddiods> eso hay q hablarlo con Dante.. hay q coordinar con el para q este la proxima semana y conversar sobre eso
<Genelyk1> plop
<JoseeAntonioR> Algún otro punto más que ver?
<Genelyk1> no creo
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods, cfoch3, Chat5476?
<Chat5476> si se vera la proxima semana pasemos al siguiente tema
<cfoch3> alguien me ha invocado?
<Genelyk1> la proxima reunion es en abril
<Genelyk1> XD
<Ddiods> solo una acotación lo de los cds, lo del 2x1 no ha funcionado antes xq nadie va con discos vacios, talvez cobrar 2 soles por disco (asumiendo 1 sol cada disco Princo) sería lo mas apropiado
<JoseeAntonioR> Trataré de hablar para que se haga una reunión la próxima semana, nada asegurado.
<Chat5476> joseeAntonio los puedo apoyar en los tutos
<cfoch3> por eso haremos chancha, no?
<Genelyk1> :S
<Genelyk1>  la verdad
<Genelyk1>  no se va kemar los 100 ese dia
<cfoch3> ehh... (cara de no querer poner dinero)
<JoseeAntonioR> Chat5476: Genial, muchas gracias.
<Ddiods> a lo mucho he podido quemar unos 20...
<JoseeAntonioR> #action Chat5476: Apoyar con los tutoriales.
<JoseBot> ACTION: Chat5476: Apoyar con los tutoriales.
<Chat5476> como les comente de los mas basico en adelante y algunos tip de uso
<Ddiods> yo tambien podria apoyar con los tutos
<cfoch3> (todas estás tareas deberían estar apuntadas en algún lado)
<JoseeAntonioR> #action Ddiods: Apoyar con los tutoriales.
<JoseBot> ACTION: Ddiods: Apoyar con los tutoriales.
<cfoch3> (en la web)
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: El bot las apunta conforme las listo, no te preocupes.
<Genelyk1> en la web ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Habrá un log público.
<Genelyk1>  cfoch3 kien lo aria XD
<JoseeAntonioR> Se puede colgar en la web.
<cfoch3> JoseAntonioR?
<cfoch3> eres un bot?
<Genelyk1> na
<Genelyk1> eles igual q nosotros
<JoseeAntonioR> No, no soy un bot. JoseBot lo es.
<Chat5476> amigos me retiro
<JoseeAntonioR> Chat5476: Buenas noches.
<Genelyk1> hasta luego Chat5476
<Ddiods> ya tengo q salir, estoy en la casa de mi enamorada y si me quedo mas tarde ya no encontraré carro, y no me alcanza para el taxi, un gusto conocerlos a todos, nos vemos en la semana (estaré por aqui en el chat) o sino el domingo, saludos y bendiciones
<cfoch3> todo el tiempo conversaba con un bot :O
<Chat5476> me mantiene al tanto para apoyarlos
<JoseeAntonioR> Chat5476: Claro, no hay problema,
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, ya que todos se están retirando, voy a dar esta reunión  por terminada.
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias a todos por su asistencia. El link del log, con las ideas ordenadas, lo pueden encontrar en el siguiente mensaje que el bot dará.
<JoseeAntonioR> Nuevamente gracias, y buenas noches.
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: "Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team | Visitanos en www.ubuntu-pe.org | Para ser Ubuntero, firma el Codigo de Conducta en LaunchPad | Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios con trabajos de verdad | Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes si puedes preguntar"
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Mar 19 03:56:31 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-19-01.36.moin.txt
<Chat5476> joseeAntonio por favor haste como una acta resumen
<cfoch3> una pregunta
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Dime
<cfoch3> como genero un log de esto?
<JoseeAntonioR> Chat5476: Sí, dame un momento.
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Es un bot ;)
<cfoch3> no soy un bot
<Genelyk1> lol
<cfoch3> Jose es el bot
<Genelyk1> el genera el log
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Me refiero a que el bot es el que lo genera.
<Ddiods> el link del log no funciona..
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Dame un segundo.
<cfoch3> es que queria generar un log de otro canal
<Genelyk1> tendrias q meter un bot al canal
<JoseeAntonioR> Listo, el link ya funciona.
 * Genelyk1 reiniciare mi pc XD 
<cfoch3> que link?
<JoseeAntonioR> http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-19-01.36.moin.txt
<alemcito> hola de que me perdí?
<cfoch3> jajaja
<cfoch3> http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-19-01.36.moin.txt
<Ddiods> Nos vemos, adios
<cfoch3> bueno
<cfoch3> cuando será la siguiente noche de nuestro plan por conquistar el mundo?
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Intentaré que el próximo domingo
<AlbertoPariona> hasta la próxima reunión, nos vemos
<Genelyk> nos vemo AlbertoPariona
<alemcito> hei... de que me perdi T_T
<JoseeAntonioR> alemcito: El log está aquí: http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-03-19-01.36.moin.txt
<alemcito> gracias :D
<JoseeAntonioR> alemcito: No hay de qué :)
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmmmm
<ntkor> Ciao todos
<cfoch3> me voy
<cfoch3> un saludo
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch3: Hasta luego!
<cfoch3> nos leemos en la siguiente reu
<cfoch3> mejor nos vemos
<cfoch3> bytes
<hugottt> hola...
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping ?
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -v JoseeAntonioR
<JoseBot> JoseeAntonioR: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-pe,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -v JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -v xander21c
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -v nxvl
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-20
<Genelyk> e dante
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  taz ai ?
<viperhoot> Genelyk: hola
<viperhoot> si
<Genelyk> q tal
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Genelyk.
<Genelyk> te mandaron unos correos  pa ver lo del hosting
<Genelyk> q tal JoseeAntonioR
<viperhoot> Genelyk: si, justo respondí al patín que me escribió sobre su propuesta de alojamiento
<JoseeAntonioR> Todo muy bien.
<viperhoot> le plantee un par de preguntas
<viperhoot> sobre si será estable en el tiempo y los recursos que ofrece
<viperhoot> me responde y coordinamos todo por la lista de correo
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> y la plantilla de la pagina en q version de drupal esta?
<viperhoot> 6 creo
<viperhoot> eso si escogemos drupal eh
<Genelyk> se ps
<viperhoot> necesitaremos actualizarla a la 7
<viperhoot> ojalá no sea muy complicada
<Genelyk> mmmmmmmmmm
<viperhoot> no he tenido mucho tiempo para ver eso, intentaré hacerlo este finde
<Genelyk> la otra opcion q se me ocurrio
<Genelyk>  hacer polos de nuevo y  agregarle una pequeña cantidad pro server
<Genelyk> por q sin pagina no se logra mucho atraer a la gente a  ubuntu jojojo
<viperhoot> como es eso de pro server ?
<JoseeAntonioR> por servidor*
<Genelyk> fondos para el servidor
<JoseeAntonioR> Es decir, vas a vender el polo a 23, pero le metes 5 soles más por concepto de servidor, y lo vendes a 28
<viperhoot> ahhh
<viperhoot> hmmmmm
<Genelyk> te acuerdas q cuando xander lo planteo taba 34,
<viperhoot> puede ser
<Genelyk> 10 soles mas no nos volvera pobres
<viperhoot> ahora mismo tenemos alojamiento
<viperhoot> y siempre podemos volver a canonical
<viperhoot> hasta tenemos un ofrecimiento de un miembro
<viperhoot> si hacemos polos a algo puede que llamemos la atención
<viperhoot> hay varios caminos ;)
<Genelyk> mm
<Genelyk> es como en canonial no dan
<Genelyk> super persmisos
<viperhoot> eso es cierto
<viperhoot> una solución propia sería lo ideal
<Genelyk> si x eso, pero solo es una idea
<viperhoot> puede ser
<viperhoot> aunque
<viperhoot> ahorita la comunidad está medio capa caida
<Genelyk> see
<viperhoot> lo de los polos podría bien funcionar cuando hay más miembros activos
<viperhoot> y revisando noverdades por ahi
<viperhoot> si caemos con los polos en ese momento, probablemente se vendan muchos más
<Genelyk> canonial tiene la culpa
<viperhoot> además hay que coordinar con xander, alguien tiene que ver eso :P
<Genelyk> jajajaja
<Genelyk> ta q el solo ase todo
<viperhoot> Genelyk: es parte de una política de seguridad
<viperhoot> nada más
<viperhoot> si, se necesita gente en lima apoyando ;)
<viperhoot> regreso un toque
<Genelyk> okz
<Genelyk> mmmmmmm
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-21
<M1L0> Buenas noches
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR como estas? que tal va todo?
<JoseeAntonioR> Buenas noches, M1L0.
<JoseeAntonioR> Todo bien por aquí, tú cómo vas?
<M1L0> bien gracias, descansado por fin un moento despues de un dia atareado...
<JoseeAntonioR> Me alegro.
<M1L0> estaba revisando el Log que me enviaste, graciaS! pero no he visto fechas en ellos para lograr las ideas expuestas
<JoseeAntonioR> No se han puesto fechas, todavía.
<M1L0> pero estamos proximos al eventoi, no seria mejor hacerlo de una vez?
<JoseeAntonioR> Espero que se pueda realizar una reunión este domingo, para ver de organizar eso.
<M1L0> a que hora planean hacerlo?
<JoseeAntonioR> Si es que se realiza, espero que sea a las 8pm, puntualmente.
<M1L0> via IRC imagino
<JoseeAntonioR> Exactamente, por eso no te preocupes.
<JoseeAntonioR> Estas han sido decisiones en las que el council no ha estado tan involucrado.
<M1L0> eso he podido ver, pero porque es la pregunta
<JoseeAntonioR> Por eso, preferiría para hacer una reunión el domingo, de tal modo que todo se empiece durante la misma reunión.
<M1L0> conforme, espero no estar tan maltratado el domingo por la noche :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto. Yo voy a proponer una reunión, y cualquier cosa todo se va a avisar vía mailing list.
<M1L0> gracias.. pasa que el sabado cumplire años, no soy de botar la casa por la ventana pero seguro no faltaran amigos que visiten..
<JoseeAntonioR> Claro, comprendo. De todos modos, no hay problema si llegas tarde a la reunión, pero si es posible llegar puntual perfecto :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Espero poder tratar todo el domingo, al menos con el council.
<M1L0> tambien lo espero, realmente esta quedando corto el tiempo para el flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> Espero tener una pronta respuesta, mandaré el mail en 5 minutos.
<M1L0> conforme...
<M1L0> bueno croe que ire por algo de comer... ya estamos en contcato
<JoseeAntonioR> Perfecto. Gracias!
<cfoch3> hols
<Lordofsraam> hols
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola.
<Lordofsraam> q tal
<JoseeAntonioR> Lordofsraam: Yo muy bien, y tú?
<Lordofsraam> cansado
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-22
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR, estas por ahi? lo dudo, debes de estar descansando
<M1L0> joder, ahora yo tenia una interrogante :S
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-23
<M1L0> Buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola!
<M1L0> como vamos?
<M1L0> recibi tu correo
<M1L0> solo saludaba  :D
<M1L0> Jose una consulta, que tan ducho estas con postfix?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-24
<M1L0> buenas!!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-03-25
<mts> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +o JoseBot
<genelyk> ? y q con eso :S
<genelyk>  acaso yo dije q no habia
<genelyk> :S
<genelyk> zzzzzzzzz q espero eres oe
<genelyk> ...........................
<genelyk> ....................................................
<genelyk> ................................................................................................
<genelyk> .................................................................
<genelyk> ...........................................................
<genelyk> .....................................................................
<genelyk> .................................................
<genelyk> ...................................................
<genelyk> ................................................
<genelyk> ...............................................
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode +b genelyk
<JoseeAntonioR> @kick genelyk
<JoseeAntonioR> @mode -b genelyk
<genelyk> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ELVIS__> hOLA
<genelyk> Hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, ELVIS__.
<ELVIS__> todo bien, esperando la reunión,,, Uds?
<JoseeAntonioR> ELVIS__: Todo muy bien.
<genelyk> aqui tonteando
<genelyk> y hablando con  antonio que se cree amo y señor del canal
<ELVIS__> jajaja, que novedades, desde tiempo que no se mucho del grupo...
<genelyk> tu eres de  q universidad?
<genelyk> o tambien eres de los q vamos libre por la vida XD
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-20
<nxvl> roaksoax: ping
<roaksoax> nxvl: pon
<roaksoax> g*
<roaksoax> 4/win 2
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ?
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-21
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, no nada en especial, sinno q ud escribio "4/win 2" y no tenia ni idea si estaba buscando algo
<roaksoax> lol
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: cambiando ventanas en irssi
<roaksoax> lol
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, jaja si supuse algo similar
#ubuntu-pe 2013-03-22
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl roaksoax listo! ya soy oficialmente ingeniero!
